# Thoughts on this breeding please-



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

http://http://www.diehlspolicek9training.com/litters.asp

I am interested in the first litter on the page-Catty Gymor x Irmus Galan Nalag.

I already have a 2 1/2 yo female from Mike Diehl from a different breeding. I am looking for a possible SAR dog out of this litter.

Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What does Mike say about the breeding? Does it have the traits that you are looking for in a SAR prospect?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Sue. I would talk to Mike.


----------

